# What type of Posi is good for a 326 V8 2 speed power glide for a 4 door 1967 Pontiac Tempest?



## Daisy II (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello,

I have a 4 dr. Pontiac Tempest with a 326 V8 4 BB with a 2 speed power glide. I don't race the car. I do drive it to shows and around town and also on the highway. Could anyone suggest what would be good gear ratio and what kind for me please.

I greatly appreciate your help. Thank you very much,
Daisy II


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I gotta assume you have built up the 326CI and having issues smoking tires with the one legger?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

If you're running around on the highway and "cruising". I would go no more than 3.08. You'd probably be happier with something closer to 2.73. How you get there is going to depend on where you're starting from. You may have a rear that's a pretty easy upgrade to posi and a gear change. Or you may have one that would be more cost effective to just replace altogether.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you know what rear gear is in your car now? I am restoring a good running 326 4 bbl 2 door lemans and it had a 3.23 rear open gear. I kept the same gear ratio and put a posi unit in it. Like Mine'sa66 said, for highway cruising I think you'd like a 3.08 or 2.73 better. I have a 3.08 in my TA and it's a good all around in my opinion. Around town and the occasional burn out, the 3.23 is more "fun" and I figured I needed that with the 326. If I remember right 65/70 mph is about 3K rpms which really isn't bad for the engine, but compared to cars now a days it seems like it's going to blow.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Start punching your numbers in here. Engine RPM Calculator Be realistic about your driving. Most people put to much gear in and then it takes away from their driving experience. Look at the numbers, then go out and do it. Meaning, if you see your setup is going to yield 2500 rpm at 65 mph, doesn't sound like much, but if you're used driving an overdrive car everyday, that's going to feel like it's screaming. Take your overdrive car out for a ride in drive (or lower if need be) instead of overdrive, see what cruising (not accelerating) at 2500 really feels like.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pontiac/Buick/Olds 2 speed automatics are not Powerglides. Super Turbine 300 or ST-300. Big difference.

If your car is just a cruiser, not driven in ice and snow or other low traction situations, there is no reason to have a Posi other than bragging rights. meh. After 50 some years, it's more important in my opinion to have new bearings, axle shafts (if needed) and seals. Gears if needed. 2:73/3:08


----------



## Daisy II (Jun 20, 2020)

67lemans said:


> Do you know what rear gear is in your car now? I am restoring a good running 326 4 bbl 2 door lemans and it had a 3.23 rear open gear. I kept the same gear ratio and put a posi unit in it. Like Mine'sa66 said, for highway cruising I think you'd like a 3.08 or 2.73 better. I have a 3.08 in my TA and it's a good all around in my opinion. Around town and the occasional burn out, the 3.23 is more "fun" and I figured I needed that with the 326. If I remember right 65/70 mph is about 3K rpms which really isn't bad for the engine, but compared to cars now a days it seems like it's going to blow.


No I don't. I know its a 10 bolts. I'm new to this and I don't rear ends.

Thank you so much for all your help
Daisy II


----------



## Daisy II (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you all for your reply back to me, I have the number off the the rear axle. If this will help. It looks like LO97 / 8788893 if this will help? Again thanks to everyone for their help. 

Daisy II


----------

